# Black Seed Oil?



## Muslimah_Khayrah (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

I just moved to Dubai a little more than a month ago. I have a certain health problem, and I was told that taking Black Seed Oil supplements would help it. I thought I would be able to find it in abundance here, but I can't find it anywhere!  Not in grocery stores, vitamin stores, no where. Any one have any ideas of it's whereabouts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Neelam1982 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thats strange. Have you tried the Islamic bookstores? Dont know abt there but in the UK, islamic stores sell them. Good luck!


----------

